

Quick Intro to Gulp.JS - JustH
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/quick-intro-to-gulp-js

======
pedalpete
Can somebody explain the benefit of using pipes? Will this provide better
performance than Grunt?

From an api standpoint, this doesn't seem that much simpler.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Terser code, faster build times [1]. May make some non-build tasks harder.

[1]:[https://twitter.com/andytjoslin/statuses/416424985662468097](https://twitter.com/andytjoslin/statuses/416424985662468097)

------
jonkemp
gulp.run is deprecated in 3.5 and will be removed eventually.

~~~
jonkemp
You can see the new gulp.watch syntax here.

[https://github.com/gulpjs/gulp/blob/master/docs/API.md#gulpw...](https://github.com/gulpjs/gulp/blob/master/docs/API.md#gulpwatchglob
--opts-tasks-or-gulpwatchglob--opts-cb)

